# The grill back from the brink of death!



## Chile Chef (May 28, 2009)

I told my mom I was I was looking for a grill I could take camping that's light weight even with a caninster attatched to it, And she said she might know of a co worker lady who has one, She called the coworker and sure enough She had it but it needed a little tlc, I said sure I can do that!


So my mom dropped it off to me last Friday then on Sunday I started with the top cover and the grill grate gave it a 3 hour hot steamy bath and then it took me 1 hour to clean it with a steal wool. 


I've done the same thing with the base of the grill and the legs of the grill, Here's my end result of my TLC! 

I gave it a 3 hour steam bath and it took me 2 hours scrub it, And here is the end result!


----------

